# Travelers in the Wrong; My rant on selfish arrogant dirty kids



## Ravie (Mar 8, 2010)

Before I start I want to state, not all travelers/squatters are like this, Ive just seen more and more kids throw away their values and respect while their traveling(most of this comes from drugs and booze) and end up just saying "fuck it, i dont care, lets get drunk." And then there's the political activists who think they know the world's corruption and decide to fight society and everything that keeps them alive. one word; retarded.

I would also like to add that all my facts may not be solid, but if you get the general idea then that is the point. If someone wants to argue with me about government or how theyre not like that, keep it to yourself.

It's all about perspective:

I hear kids complaining about people judging them by their appearence and calling them drunk useless leaches, but street kids do the exact same thing by judging them and calling them brainwashed money hungry yuppies. Its not us and them, we're all people, we all have rapists, assholes, drunks, ignorants, intelligents, addicts, and good people in any kind of classification of people. housie, yuppie, homebum, traveler, hippie, whatever. We're all the same we're just into different clothes, drugs, and ways to survive.

Anti-society Mentality: I dont like how things are run either, but stop spewing word vomit about how brainwashed and heartless people who have jobs and homes are because they didnt give you a 10 dallar bill for your next space bag. You need to respect and be greatful for what people give you and shut your mouth when they dont want to pay for your next pack of smokes. Being a disrespectful fuck makes us ALL look bad and the nice people helping you out will stop giving if they think they just got swindled.

yes, the human race(including you) DOES need eachother. It's our nature, our instincts to take care of eachother. Unless you live in the wilderness in a tree alone and eating animals you killed with a stick sharpened from a rock and your sober, you rely on society. No matter how much you talk about revolution, anarchy, taking down govornment, how fucked up people who dont help you out are, being different, living under the radar, or how much smarter you think you are than the rest of the world, your still not actually EARNING your own money, your sitting on your ass playing a guitar or just lazily asking for someone elses money for nothing in return, so show some damn respect when someone would rather pay their meter than give some smelly drunk guy a dallar and remember to show thanks and respect to good people. your still relying on that "stupid yuppie" to give you:

-money to get you booze, food and smokes
-fund your new pack and sleeping bag after yours got stolen
-to waste or give away the rest of their their $10 meal so you can eat something other than the ramen you got from the food bank wich society and working citizens(those damn yuppie fucks) pay for also...


and society even pays for your:

-trains(without supply/demand there's no need for trains.)
-bridges you sleep under(matinence and those guys hired to clean up dirty rigs(never nice waking up with one next to your face), your leftover broken 40 bottles(which fuck up dogs feet by the way assholes), human shit left by homebums and that one guy who had whiskey shits, shopping carts, and fix the fences you used wire cutters on because you say its stupid to put fences up to keep homeless out of a dry area(hey guess what? those fences being there also keeps police cruisers out)
-food banks(wich even though its free ive heard many people get pissed off at the cheapness/freshness of the food and make volunteers not want to help out young travelers)
-homeless youth centers and homeless shelters(yeah those cool places with showers, toilets, clothes, condoms, information and programs to get you on your feet, hang out area, food, and sometimes beds meant just for you is paid for by those yuppie fucks paying taxes on their "useless crap" and donating.)
-free vet care so your road kittie/dog/rat/monkey/whatever is healthy, happy, and well fed
-Foster Care and CPS so there's not unwanted lost kids left somewhere or waiting in a shithole(because your fighting the system by not getting a job) waiting for their drunk selfish parents to remember they have a kid who needs them and come home instead of being self centered about their "freedom of being on the road" and running off and hopping a train whenever a problem arises leaving the kid with "anyone"(even people you think you can trust may be a fucked up individual) who will "deal" with him/her. So the kid just waits his/her whole life in hopes their mom or dad will find them and things can be explained about why they were left them at "unkle joes house" who turned out to have a thing for little kids and why the kid had to learn to survive on the street at 12 years old because he/she got fed up with getting beat and used by whoever decided to take them in. (but that wont happen because the bottle in your hand makes that thought fade and everything okay right?) just to add: just because you were treated like shit when you were a kid is no excuse to fuck over your own kids.


"Fuck the government we dont need em!": yeah our government is full of lies, conspiracy, and scandal but smoking a bunch of pot and doing acid while holding a picket sign isnt going to change that. Nothing will realy. want to know why the people dont revolt? we're spoiled as fuck as americans and most of the population is busy making a living so a quarter of their their pay checks can go to your SSI check you get every month even though you arent disabled...thats not scamming the government that just makes you a professional mooch. Government is not independently wealthy, thats not Obama's pocket cash, they take it from the people. and that money does eventually run out. It's estimated to run out in the next 10 years because so many people claim to be disabled when the worst mental ailment they have is lazy-fuck-syndrome.

*immediate emergency care and free health insurence when you make little to no money is required to give in America...pretty neat because there are countries that exist that dont give you medical attention(even near death) unless you have the money(or a chicken in some cases) to pay before hand.

For homeless most of this is free and if not we dont pay for it anyway(but doctors, nurses, ambulances, and medical equiptment still cost money...taxes once again pay your bills) you dont need societies' bullshit medical care eh? you can take care of yourself with tea tree oil, a needle, and dentle floss? well for those times when you eat your words and something real happens to you, working class citizen's taxes will also pay for when you:

-overdose off drugs that you paid for with their money you spanged earlier
-get pnemonia during winter 
-almost die from alcohal poisoning
-free abortion when you get pregnant by a one night stand or rape and you know you cant handle having a kid or adopting it out
-free birth control for your girlfriend so your not a runaway daddy before your time 
-dont change your socks for so long your feet(the only thing a traveler realy NEEDS) start dicentigrating or gets badly infected(because its "cool" to be a walking sespool these days right?)
-Free medication for scabies, infections, viruses, pain, allergies, asthma, insulin, oxycotin, and that herpies-a-way cream, HIV treatment pills, and the cymidia injection you now need after many drunken thoughtless one night stands
-break a bone or lose a limb from hopping freight, they'll seal it up, drug you up, and hand you a plastic replacement limb 
-get your face stomped in simply because someone didnt like the way you looked at them
-even when you try to kill yourself they'll revive you and find you some help

Now i'm not saying "get a job ya bum!" i'm just saying that you give what you get and dont fuck it up for everyone else by being an asshole.

remember, im not saying everyone is like this i'm just ranting because the past 2 years ive been noticing these bullshit ideals and actions double. Question things and listen to your concience but realize a big reason for this rant is about disrespectful douchebags complaining about how fucked up the world is then turning around and making it even worse by fucking over or hurting everyone they come in contact with. why? because they justify hurting people because people have hurt them. Sounds like pretty fucking stupid logic huh?


----------



## Ravie (Mar 9, 2010)

haha thought you would like it wider.


----------



## Ravie (Mar 9, 2010)

yeah. the issue is that its a fad to be a traveler these days, oogle numbers rising and fewer legit riders. People....well kids, dont realise what its all about and frankly dont care. They have a vision of drunken fun with friends that will never end and the people are allways nice, the weathers allways clear, and as long as you look the part you are it. Thats not the case and there's not enough respectable travelers to teach the basics of road ettiquite. but what can i say? give it two years and the fad will be over...or it will self destruct.


----------



## connerR (Mar 9, 2010)

Fantastic post! We've all run into these kids and I think everyone hates them. A no-bullshit world would be great, but I think too many people expect things handed to them, and too many people are quick to make excuses (myself included!) for themselves instead of just dealing with things.


----------



## brobro! (Mar 9, 2010)

great post. ive been having similar thoughts and almost posted something very similar to this a couple weeks ago, but you basically nailed it


----------



## JahDucky (Mar 9, 2010)

Why, in the end, I traveled alone.


----------



## compass (Mar 9, 2010)

Damn, you're saying so much of what I was trying to say, but I just have trouble communicating normally; damned brain


----------



## mbgeorge (Mar 9, 2010)

good post ravie, i agree 100 percent, its hard to find a group of kids anymore where the majority of them are not disrespectful fucks, i'm glad the kid that taught me the ropes had good morals or i wouldn't have travelled nearly this long, aside from being a punk you have to be a decent human being


----------



## L.C. (Mar 9, 2010)

thanks. well put.


----------



## wartomods (Mar 9, 2010)

all true


----------



## Beegod Santana (Mar 9, 2010)

Bakersfield Police Officer: "The last kids I delt with who looked like you called themselves 'rail punks,' you one of them?"

Me: "No officer, where I come from a punk is a straight man who has sex with another man for money."

He thought that was really funny.


----------



## Rash L (Mar 9, 2010)

R-e-s-p-e-c-t


----------



## RideMoreTrains (Mar 9, 2010)

when people start to realize this world owes you absolutely nothing things will begin to change.


----------



## wokofshame (Mar 9, 2010)

right on ravie! yeah its true we just gotta look at people as people and hold evrybody to the same standards. my girl was just talking about the best And worst come from every walk of life


----------



## compass (Mar 9, 2010)

MURT's signature is great for this thread.


----------



## compass (Mar 9, 2010)

I'll quote it just in case he changes it someday and then this doesn't make any sense to the thread:


"They can see no reason not to steal, lie, destroy things, and generally act like a jackass. There were people who did this sort of thing back in the day, too, but back then they were outcasts from the jungle, "streamliners", and nobody would have anything to do with them. Today, young people seem to ADMIRE people who behave like this. In 1970, anybody who disrespected the jungle got a beat-down. It should still be that way" -Kabar


----------



## Ravie (Mar 9, 2010)

haha yeah i thought people would get this thread. Kids like the ones im talking about are a big reason to why settleing down wasnt very hard. I love the road but it's not worth competing, dealing with, and getting in trouble over fucks like that. I actually had a kid steal a couple things out of my doom van when i had it. I already had nothing of worth, then he took just because he could. I was nice enough to give him a ride from SF to laytonville for free. Kids stealing from other kids makes me avoid helping out. I just dont get why people have to fuck things up for other people that would actually appriciate it.


----------



## Ravie (Mar 9, 2010)

yeah. oh man! you think portland is bad? fuck, there might be alot of annoying kids and junkies but here there's "street kid gangs" that run around purposely spreading std's like aids and herpies then go laugh about it. Ive also heard whispers here and there about raping housie chicks in squats. pisses me off it does. even in a 100,000 person population town its totally ran by guys like this.


----------



## Beegod Santana (Mar 11, 2010)

Widerstand said:


> If anything we need to stand up to people that do shit like that ravie! People like that only understand one thing, and thats getting fucking rolled, and ill be the first to step up to say that I more then down to spend all summer taking care of problems, if we could get a small group of people together in the the NW to hang around and take out the trash word would spread fast.



heh, my little crew has been doing a decent job of this the past couple weeks in portland. Homebums and annoying street kids alike are now avoiding us. Those kids in bakersfield who called me a hippie oogle for wearing a drug-rug got a rude awakening as well. Come out and join the stomp fest sometime. We'll be taking this show back on the rails in about a week.


----------



## bfalk420 (Mar 11, 2010)

Ravie said:


> Before I start I want to state, not all travelers/squatters are like this, Ive just seen more and more kids throw away their values and respect while their traveling(most of this comes from drugs and booze) and end up just saying "fuck it, i dont care, lets get drunk." And then there's the political activists who think they know the world's corruption and decide to fight society and everything that keeps them alive. one word; retarded.
> 
> I would also like to add that all my facts may not be solid, but if you get the general idea then that is the point. If someone wants to argue with me about government or how theyre not like that, keep it to yourself.
> 
> ...


VERY VERY well said my friend..............Thankyou for your input.


----------



## Blackout (Mar 11, 2010)

well said iv ben in the punk crustie scene sence i was 14 so i know what your talking about kids just think there liveing independent but really there just as dependent as eny one else i have much respect for people when i spange i always tell them to have a good day im never like fuck you yuppie thats just strait up dumb so i just wanted you to know i liked what you said


----------



## caliEden (Mar 12, 2010)

fantastically said. I'm outrageously sick and tired of running into the people who put a bad name to travelin' kids. well done Ravie.


----------



## Ravie (Mar 12, 2010)

Yeah I say leave the homebums alone. if they arent disrespecting you leave em be. they dont want problems and they need to live too. i do believe in chin checking douchebags though.


----------



## Beegod Santana (Mar 12, 2010)

ArrowInOre said:


> Beegod- Having started out as one of those 'annoying street kids, and FROM PDX' I find your stomp fest comment a bit offensive. (Not tryign to scratch an itch, just commenting and clearifying) It's not about erradicating the local homebums (what do you think someof us will be when we are in our 50's?) , or the 'street kids' or alienating them, they are from there. They know where the GOOD camp sites, spanging spots, good beer and food lines are at, BELIEVE ME, it's be good to befriend a few...
> .



The only kids, or homebums for that matter, who are ever on the recieving end of my boot are theifs, rapists, perverts and people who talk shit that they can't back up. I doubt you're gonna read anything in the papers about us. We're just a loose group of friends who met on the road with no affiliations, we also don't look like your typical dirty train kids. I get called a hippie more than I do a punk. Since we've been here multiple kids have asked us to join their little street kid gangs and we've told em to go fuck off. Where I come from if you disrespect someone for no reason you get fucking shot, these little west coast wastetoids are getting off easy if you ask me.

I could care less about titles but I'm sick of people looking at me and immediately associating me with these little punks so we've been trying to teach some of these fucks respect the east coast way, which is all action without the shit talkin. 

As far as how it was back in the day or the whole punk scene for that matter, I could care less. I'm a fucking traveler, not a street kid, not a gutter punk, or any of these other silly names kids use. I've been traveling for longer than most still out on the road and have hit all of the lower 48 and crossed the country 20+ times. So when some shithead whose never left Oregon starting talking shit because I don't have enough patches on my pants I start to get just a little annoyed. Except for a rare few I never see most of these "traveler kids" out here anywhere east of Tuscon.


----------



## nuckfumbertheory (Mar 12, 2010)

For those of you who are recommending violence to address the problems of the original post, I suggest you rethink this as a possible solution. If you see a disrespectful young travel kid(s) who don't know what's what how about offering some kind and helpful words of advice. The original poster noted how much we need society as humans, I certainly agree with this, especially in the jobless / homeless / drifter community. Infighting and violence as a potential solution to the problems suggested in the original post would be incredibly detrimental to the "image" many of you are so worried about as well as the actual substance.


----------



## cranberrydavid (Mar 13, 2010)

This thread makes me laugh! I swear I had this exact conversation with the labels changed 30 years ago!

The bottom line as I see it is that a traveler at any time and any place in the world depends on hospitality, and if somebody doesn't have any respect for hospitality and people in general, the hospitality disappears for them and everybody who follows after them. 

Because this is a threat to the whole community there is responsibility to "explain" the basic rules to people who don't get it.

I think Ravie's rant explains it very well. 

I think Beegod probably explains it pretty well too.


----------



## stanktank (Mar 13, 2010)

all i can say is word. all we need is a little respect and gratitude. Ditch the general hatred of the "yuppie" population it serves no purpose...like Ravie said man, we're all people just in different clothes.


----------



## madewithpaint (Mar 13, 2010)

major kudos !


----------



## Ravie (Mar 14, 2010)

I like how positive and agreeable the responses where! I actually worked pretty hard orginizing my thoughts for this. Kids like this ruin traveling for me and actually is the number one reason to why I lost my romance for the road. There's no fucking point for me to travel if these are the people who are taking over next generation. A huge part of why I travel is to meet people and enjoy my peers. But this just makes me fucking sick. The more rape victims, std's, near death experiences, and drugs done the "cooler" you are. what the fuck is wrong with people?


----------



## compass (Mar 14, 2010)

Ravie said:


> I like how positive and agreeable the responses where! I actually worked pretty hard orginizing my thoughts for this. Kids like this ruin traveling for me and actually is the number one reason to why I lost my romance for the road. There's no fucking point for me to travel if these are the people who are taking over next generation. A huge part of why I travel is to meet people and enjoy my peers. But this just makes me fucking sick. The more rape victims, std's, near death experiences, and drugs done the "cooler" you are. what the fuck is wrong with people?



It all depends on who you associate with. I guess its easier for me to avoid because I'm older and don't look like your typical traveler kid, but I come across the kids you're talking about in my travels, I just ignore them. I prefer camping out to squats, which helps alot too. Hopefully you and the road can rekindle that flame  shape your own experience, and don't let them take it over, take it back!


----------



## RideMoreTrains (Mar 15, 2010)

Dumb asses have been riding trains, hitchhiking, and traveling since the invention of the train and car, yet in the 2010 I am still riding trains. I don't really see what a loose group of people going around and beating the shit out of folks is really going to do. We were all new to traveling at one point and all of us did stupid shit. So are you going to beat the shit out of someone that's genuinely interested in trains and makes a few dumb errors? I don't care how naive I was about trains when I first started riding. If you stepped towards me I'd gut your ass like a fucking tuna. 
You will drawl the attention of the cops eventually which will probably lead to increased rail security than you would have if you just let the losers ride. Don't get me wrong if I am in a jungle and you start trashing it I will say something, and I will put my fist through your face, but I'm not going to go around looking for people I think may or may not be trashing jungles or doing other stupid shit. Its counter productive and no one cares what you think, nor will they listen, and I don't know to many people that are afraid of something like that. i'd be no more worried about you than i am some old haggard ass piece of shit claiming to be ftra.


----------



## Ravie (Mar 16, 2010)

I'm in no way suggesting to create an anti-oogle mafia. I just say let the fad die down. Fuck I'm just waiting for a "teen" crappy-ass movie to come out about trainhopping in theatres. that would be the end to anything decent for a while. We would be fighting 13 year olds for sign flying spots.


----------



## 614 crust (Mar 16, 2010)

Right on good post Ravie. I see alot of that shit now days. When i first started traveling bout 14 years ago kids like that would get fucking schooled. After a few times they would either straighten up or get out. I think it needs to start happening alot more often again.


----------



## 614 crust (Mar 16, 2010)

A lot of these kids got no respect at all. One thing I've seen that I really don't like is kids cutting logos out of unit seats to use as patches. This shit has got to stop. Last time I went through Baldwin there was a group of kids hanging out in the yard drinking between a couple strings of cars. One of them was raiding units and cutting CSX logos out of the seats for patches. Told him that he was fucking shit up for others that would come through later. Later on when I was in NOLA I ran into another kid that had one of these patches. Asked him where he got it and he told me this same kid I ran into in Baldwin had gave it to him. Then these kids wonder why yards get so hot and shit.


----------



## Beegod Santana (Mar 16, 2010)

I wanna make something clear, I'm not advocating random violence directed at any kid with a choking victim patch. What I am advocating is dealing with people who do fucked up shit in a manner thats gonna make them think twice before doing something of that ilk again. We had a few peoples with a few individuals in portland... so we delt with them. What we didn't do is go around talking about how "so and so did this and its really fucked up and someone should do something," which is all I seem to hear outta kids these days.

And as I wrote this I got the news that another good kid feel through a suicide...
I think I'm gonna stop riding suicide.


----------



## moe (Mar 16, 2010)

this is a fine post, ravie. gladly, i read through the whole thing, and it's good to know one's perspective and all. funny thing is, that i've been thinking about stuff like this. also, like how everything just sort of contradicts one another.
it started with chickens. me and some other dillusional and friendly peers watched a documentary on the food industry, food inc. there was a clip of a happy man peeling of the feathers off of a chicken and cutting its (his/her) head off. one of my peers awwed and squealed at this, and said they felt sorry for the chicken. it's ridiculous, i wanted to tell them you can't feel sorry for something that you eat after it's dead. in a way it's similar to these kids who totally depend on the 'yuppies' bills for their basic booze and necessities, yet they're bogus and disrespectful to them.
i guess there's nothing we don't depend on.


----------



## moe (Mar 16, 2010)

excuse my transition from street kids to peeled chickens. 
that's just my way of thinking, i spend too much time thinking.


----------



## Ravie (Mar 16, 2010)

yeah i get it. it took me another half hour just to orginize this post so that my scattered thoughts made sense.


----------



## beermilkshake (Mar 28, 2010)

Back in the day the IWW would do this same thing. When some travelers tried to rob others, they would set them straight. When the railway workers tried to rob the travelers they would set them straight too.


----------



## derailed (Mar 30, 2010)

this post made me laugh because I totally used to be one of those elitist dipshits when I was 19 and 20, then I grew up and got over myself.I think most of us went thru that stage, it's too bad a lot of people never grow out of it.


----------



## christa (Apr 2, 2010)

*oogles aint got shit on me*

stupid people are everywhere, not gonna stop me from doing what i wanna do. Trains and booze might come from capitalism but if it wasn't them it sure as hell would be something else from some other crazy conformist system and bet your ass i would be taking full advantage of that as well. Yes I hate oogles, but I think you should be able to make some money playing guitar and its sad that that is not looked at as being self sufficient. I'm also from PDX and know full well what your talking about with the oogle situation, but they're just a nuisance worse are jocks beating up homeless guys in that park they're actually doing something seriously fucked up. I don't think oogles give me a bad name as a traveler because anyone that meets me will automatically recognize that I'm an intelligent well traveled being and anyone who doesn't can immediately begin to suck it!


----------



## Pheonix (Apr 5, 2010)

wow.. I read this is a great post. my philosophy has always been I'll treat you with respect when I don't know you but as I get to know you I can tell if you deserve respect or not and will treat you accordingly. I've dealt with many of these idiots and from time to time I've been known to be a stupid idiot myself. but for the most part I've treated people with respect and because of that I've usually been respected by others even cops.
back in my playground all the cops knew me and knew that I was the respectable one so they would talk to me but what they were really doing was trying to pump me for info and I knew this and respectfully never gave them the info they were looking for. one time one of these idiots seen my talking to the cops and the cops not do anything to me so he started calling my a narc and started ranting and raving about how fucked up the cops are so I told him "well the cops are still here their looking for minors cause it's after curfew why don't you go give them a piece of your mind and tell them to leave the minors alone" and the drunken idiot did just that. so I watched this play out and the cop was calm and let him speak his mind. while he was bitching at the cop he flicked his cig butt on the ground the cops eyes followed the butt to the ground then back to him and continued to let him rant and rave until his partner came out of the coffee shop and looked at the kid and asked his partner "who's this?" and his partner replied "ohh just some idiot that wants to spend the night in jail for littering his cig butt"


----------



## Mr. Expendable (Apr 5, 2010)

MY RANT: I respect your opinions but disagree with your beliefs ..... I say fuck rich scum money bags all the time because most of those fucks got handed a full house to play with... there parents spoiled them and put them in college and put them in the possition where anyone would want to hire them.... I don't choose not to fit into society ive tried my ass off to fit in because i was so sick of being shit on but as much as i tried to stay clean get a job and fit in i always found myself sleeping in my friends backyard trying to weasel the last drop out of the bottle thinking about how some day i want to go to an indoor mall and shoot up all the ungrateful bastards who can afford luxury items..... and yuppies don't pay for everything theres such things called supermarket scams, dumpster diving.... vending machine rippoffs newspaper rippoffs. the list goes on..... your argument seems very biest and i have no idea why you would want to defend the gifted the nurtured the spoiled the fucking fucks that tell you to get a job and the reason your out on the streets again is because you've filled out a million application but they only want spoiled greedy rich kids.... i get no money out of rich kids.... the most i get from spanging is from lower middle class kids who have a heart.... who i feel guilty spanging from them because i know they don't have much.... I've been in a ghetto rigged boat since i can remember and i don't see a lot of others happily jumpin aboard... so i feel amazingly entitled to cuss out a rich bastard for not sparing some table scraps that he's probably gunna let waste away and then throw away because thats what glutens do.... and by all this i'm not saying im better or worse than any given person im just pointing out that there is an opposition and i'll speak out for it and hopefully ive struck up some insight.... also my rage in writing this post isn't directed towards you it just really pisses me off thinking about kids like that


----------



## Jimmy (Apr 8, 2010)

I think the older guys have more respect than a lot of the younger kids I have traveled with. I was talking with this old school ftra guy the other day in needles and we had a long discussion about how a lot of the young kids just don't respect shit and its sad to see the traveler scene get like this. Its one thing to kick someones ass if they really deserve it, its another thing to beat the shit out of some yuppie because they gave you shit about getting a job while you were spanging. Its this kind of shit that pisses me off!


----------



## connerR (Apr 8, 2010)

Mr. Expendable said:


> MY RANT: I respect your opinions but disagree with your beliefs ..... I say fuck rich scum money bags all the time because most of those fucks got handed a full house to play with... there parents spoiled them and put them in college and put them in the possition where anyone would want to hire them.... I don't choose not to fit into society ive tried my ass off to fit in because i was so sick of being shit on but as much as i tried to stay clean get a job and fit in i always found myself sleeping in my friends backyard trying to weasel the last drop out of the bottle thinking about how some day i want to go to an indoor mall and shoot up all the ungrateful bastards who can afford luxury items..... and yuppies don't pay for everything theres such things called supermarket scams, dumpster diving.... vending machine rippoffs newspaper rippoffs. the list goes on..... your argument seems very biest and i have no idea why you would want to defend the gifted the nurtured the spoiled the fucking fucks that tell you to get a job and the reason your out on the streets again is because you've filled out a million application but they only want spoiled greedy rich kids.... i get no money out of rich kids.... the most i get from spanging is from lower middle class kids who have a heart.... who i feel guilty spanging from them because i know they don't have much.... I've been in a ghetto rigged boat since i can remember and i don't see a lot of others happily jumpin aboard... so i feel amazingly entitled to cuss out a rich bastard for not sparing some table scraps that he's probably gunna let waste away and then throw away because thats what glutens do.... and by all this i'm not saying im better or worse than any given person im just pointing out that there is an opposition and i'll speak out for it and hopefully ive struck up some insight.... also my rage in writing this post isn't directed towards you it just really pisses me off thinking about kids like that


 
Well, I have friends that grew up in the ghetto, to alcoholic/junkie/tweaker/etc parents, in all around horrible situations, and they've managed to work hard enough to actually have some standard of living now. And I have friends who were handed everything and have pissed it all away and are now living on the streets. I think its irresponsible to typecast people based on their family's financial situation. 

In my limited time on this Earth, I've learned that people my age are all the same. Whether it's rich kids who spend $300+ on alcohol for one night of partying at their parent's beach house, or it's a bunch of dirty kids hovering around a bottle of whisky or a space bag underneath a bridge somewhere. There are the people who laugh and have a good time. The people who want to start problems. The people who feel entitled to attention. Hearing a rich kid talk about how fast his BMW goes is about the same to me as listening to a dirty kid talk about how he's been riding trains for 15+ years and is a "professional hobo". 

It all traces back to the whole sense of entitlement or privilege which I think is brought about by delusions of equality.


----------



## Mr. Expendable (Apr 8, 2010)

It's there gultenous acts that truly piss me of.... they way they piss there money away and are so filled with greed..... I run on my own spanging philosophy.... if you have the money share it because you never know when you wont and you'll need it..... any time i've had enough money and someone was pan handling (especially if im a housie at the time or have and under the table job) I always give what i can because i know ill be in the same situation.... and thats what i don't get how greedy the people are who have loads of cash and how generous people with nothing are


----------



## stanktank (Apr 10, 2010)

sorry for the noobishness here, but what exactly is an oogle? a poser? a yuppie trying to be crusty? a weekend warrior? I mean would you call a guy getting into the travel scene an oogle just cause he was inexperienced? or is an oogle just a kid that's a cockhead in general? i'd kinda like to get a good definition before i cast my judgement.


----------



## thenomad (May 3, 2010)

Yesterday, I saw a hitchhiker getting dropped off, being given $20 by his driver (a hardcore christian), then taking it, saying "fuck god" (attacking the guys religion), and walking away.

I bet that good, charitable man, won't be picking up anyone else for a while. I'm not religious (and don't really like what the church has done, and is still doing, to people), but that guy was giving him a free ride AND money to help him along his way. The next time I go hitchhiking, I will thank my driver profusely.

I agree with you 99% Ravie (the last 1% is probably because I'm opposed to the materialism in the United States and all the waste and pollution from large corporations), but otherwise, excellent rant!


----------



## 614 crust (May 4, 2010)

thenomad said:


> Yesterday, I saw a hitchhiker getting dropped off, being given $20 by his driver (a hardcore christian), then taking it, saying "fuck god" (attacking the guys religion), and walking away.
> 
> I bet that good, charitable man, won't be picking up anyone else for a while. I'm not religious (and don't really like what the church has done, and is still doing, to people), but that guy was giving him a free ride AND money to help him along his way. The next time I go hitchhiking, I will thank my driver profusely.



And that is exactly the kind of shit that ruins it for everyone


----------



## steelcitybrew (May 6, 2010)

Widerstand said:


> How did you know he was a hardcore christian? Also what were you doing to be in a position to see someone drop off a hitch hiker, see how much money he was handed and then hear what was said?


 
 :hysterical:


----------



## graven (May 12, 2010)

Mr. Expendable said:


> MY RANT: I respect your opinions but disagree with your beliefs ..... I say fuck rich scum money bags all the time because most of those fucks got handed a full house to play with... there parents spoiled them and put them in college and put them in the possition where anyone would want to hire them....


 

I gave up traveling and freedom to go to tech school. I got a government loan with no help from my parents, and I'm working a full time job to pay it back. I don't in the slightest feel that you are entitled to any of my money or hospitality. If I am able to, and if I feel like it, I'll help you folks. If I don't help you and you decide to vandalize my car, threaten my dog or harass me (yes, my "friends" did this to me, it's why I mostly shun you people now) I'm that much more inclined to ignore all of you.


----------



## Teko (May 26, 2012)

Ravie said:


> Before I start I want to state, not all travelers/squatters are like this, Ive just seen more and more kids throw away their values and respect while their traveling(most of this comes from drugs and booze) and end up just saying "fuck it, i dont care, lets get drunk." And then there's the political activists who think they know the world's corruption and decide to fight society and everything that keeps them alive. one word; retarded.
> 
> I would also like to add that all my facts may not be solid, but if you get the general idea then that is the point. If someone wants to argue with me about government or how theyre not like that, keep it to yourself.
> 
> ...


damn straight. the revolution of the people will be full of all walks of life. including "normal" society. but before any of that, we and i mean all of us are going to have to get off our respected asses and actually revolt. like you said, holding signs and screaming only makes arrest money for the machine. fucking burn that shit down and rebuild in our image. 

and on another topic. be dirty if you want, be clean if you want, but do it because you want to , not because its how you think you are suppose to look.


----------



## siid (Jul 14, 2012)

graven said:


> I gave up traveling and freedom to go to tech school. I got a government loan with no help from my parents, and I'm working a full time job to pay it back. I don't in the slightest feel that you are entitled to any of my money or hospitality. If I am able to, and if I feel like it, I'll help you folks. If I don't help you and you decide to vandalize my car, threaten my dog or harass me (yes, my "friends" did this to me, it's why I mostly shun you people now) I'm that much more inclined to ignore all of you.



My sentiments exactly. 

I've been on both ends as the panhandler and the passer-by, and empathize with both situations, but, as someone else previously stated, a lot of kids are def getting used to the hospitality, free hand outs, as if it's owed to them, being spoon-fed and "spoiled"...welcome to your own little parallel universe where you are no different from the spoiled "yuppies" that stick their nose up at you when they walk past you.

We all come from different walks of life; it aint fair to assume nothin bout nobody else, cuz we wouldn't want it done to us. If someone else treats you with hatred, discrimination and anger, let it go. Don't spew it back into society. If they want to be filled with bitterness, that's their business, don't let it enfulg you


----------



## Mei (Jul 16, 2012)

It's interesting, there was another thread about people who travel the way "we" do and how people who travel in a different way think we're crazy and that we should be getting jobs and saving up to be able to travel.
The basic sentiment that many thought contributed to that idea was "I spent a lot of money, that means you should, too".
However, entitled, disrespectful kids aren't any better. It's the same core sentiment, "I did it this way, if you don't do it this way that means you're an asshole and I hate you"


----------



## RnJ (Dec 30, 2012)

JahDucky said:


> Why, in the end, I traveled alone.


 
Ditto. Unless I convince a friend from home to come along with me, it ends up being me myself an I. Though I'm always open to meeting the many other great travelers out there, I don't usually find them perusing street corners.


----------



## bryanpaul (Dec 30, 2012)

wow....i remember this thread....but damn.... that gal about sums it up.... i've been a peice of shit out on the road... but i never "expected" people to pay me for it....and always felt a lil guilty, and very thankful when people did help me out


----------



## 3rdEyeVision (Mar 28, 2013)

This is an interesting and insightful thread. I guess it all just depends on how you grew up. To an extent, we are all products of our environments. Some people just don't have respect and although I haven't gone out there travelling yet, I still see it whether it's a wealthy punk ass spoiled kid or someone that doesn't have a lot of money. So that right there shows it really doesn't matter about monetary value when it comes to respecting people. I'm sure I will be running into some of these types on the road that are a drag in regards to having no respect for any human being but I can't change these people whether I give them an ass kicking in words or physically (although I am not the kind of person to jump to violence like that definitely juvenile shit unless just simply defending myself). I won't even put up with it, just move on. It's all just a unique learning process for everyone out there and you gotta go through what you gotta go through to learn the lesson I guess. I don't hate anybody, but generally I can agree with the anger many feel towards rich people. I live in a middle to low-middle class area of IL, but if I drive about 45 minutes away from here, I'm in an VERY rich part of IL and it does piss me off seeing all of the people keeping their money and driving around in their expensive ass cars. At the same time, it makes me feel good that I know inside what truly matters but I don't view them as anything less than me. It DOES remind me though that the people even richer than them, these elites running this place, could feed the entire fucking world with the money they have. The sports players, the actors, the corporate big wigs...you know what I'm talking about. They have multi-million dollar paychecks, some even in the billions. They only want more, and less for everybody else. And we will never understand why, but it certainly isn't right that this inequality exists. They can get out of almost any situation by paying it off or simply because of their social status. Of course that shit is enough to piss anyone off! So no, I wouldn't talk to a rich person or a hardcore christian or whatever like a piece of shit because I have respect for human beings, simply on human to human level. But I'm just saying I understand why some people get pissed off by it, and there's just good and bad ways to handle it. But if I did see a Rothschild or a Rockefeller, I think I'd give 'em an earful


----------



## ancienttoes (Mar 27, 2014)

i think there is a lot of ways doing things like this is a compromise. like saying there's trains carrying products so i can't say anything about the plunder of the planet by capitalism. i don't agree with trains like what the railroad did to native americans and how hard they worked the tracklayers. even travel itself could be said to be a response to all the boundaries placed on people in any area of capitalist occupied zones. the existence of such a system creates animosity and identities and relationships based on it instead of a more free association. as for spanging, doing nothing for money is better than the extractive and waste that comes with any work for it. and not creating profit and creating more poverty. not having money would be better. i do agree that there's no need to get mad at people if they don't give you money. a lot of times that money was obtained doing horrible monotonous wage slavery. or maybe this is the ideal setup for some. if the world wasn't so homogenized by capitalism though, there wouldn't be so much of a desire to be free from any location and explore the world looking for something because we would already have it.


----------



## Traveler (Apr 18, 2014)

I stopped reading at "keep it to yourself". You might have made some good points in your post but that statement is incredibly hypocritical.


----------



## amandanotsuitcase (Sep 4, 2014)

Word, Ravie... fuckin word !
Oh... can you also PLEASE tell me where to find this "herpes-a-way" cream of which you speak ?
As an old fart, I can tell you we were bitching about the same behaviors (though not as well spoken as you) before there was in internet to use as a bitching forum. Dumbfucks are always gonna be dumbfucks. It makes me love the awesome people even more.


----------



## Rob (Sep 22, 2014)

Well said.


----------



## Art101 (Oct 14, 2014)

Some awesome points on here and well said Ravie. When I hit the streets it wasn't "cool" to be homeless or ride rail.
Now it seems to be a jackass while spanging or riding is the norm. When I travel I ride alone, I get day labor through some agency and when Im ready I head out again. I prefer to stay under the radar and I love the feeling of cashing a bunch of checks I have worked for. That said its a dif. time then it was 25 plus years ago. So take it for what it is...my opinion and like assholes everyone has one.


----------



## Art101 (Oct 14, 2014)

Oh ya and Kabar is awesome used to communicate with him some on another forum that is now gone apparently.


----------



## Corinne (Nov 16, 2014)

why can't dirty kids take a shower every once in while? it seems every time i pick up a road dog, i end up having to thoroughly clean the stench and flies out of my van afterwards. they won't bathe unless i drive them to the truck stop and stick the shower ticket in their hand. they won't change their clothes unless i do their laundry and give them some of my own clean clothes to wear! i love the company but damn these arrogant selfish people need to bathe! /endrant


----------



## Odin (Nov 17, 2014)

Haha... I sympathize... and also dub you a saint and all around awesome person for still picking up dirty kids. 

The sympathize part being that I have not done my shirt laundry in a couple weeks and these work shirts have been on for a week or so... kinda ripe... but its cold out so the smell doesn't travel so bad... oh and no flies.


----------



## Coywolf (Dec 14, 2014)

:olite applause:: 
Well done.


----------



## Coywolf (Dec 14, 2014)

SIB said:


> :olite applause::
> Well done.


wtf with the smily? Polite applause^


----------



## Durp (Apr 25, 2015)

I'm a former political activist (too jaded these days) and not much gets to me, but arrogant jerks that bitch and moan about the system while not contributing anything while throwing everything they got into big tobacco and alcohol (some of the nastiest of the multi national coroprations btw) piss me off. I have helped to make small changes and have hopefully made this world a slightly brighter place by DOING something about the things that I disagree about. I used to help kids out give them rides etc, but fat chance these days unless we make a genuine human connecrion. I've been perpetually on the road and houseless for 4 years and counting, met some good folks, but the shit heads are in greater numbers. I now have a policy of not helping you unless I know somone who can vouch for you, unless my gut says you are ok. If its wrong, and you turn out to be a direspectful prick expect to get ditched soon as convenient. Also if you smell nasty I don't want to be around you. I'm not the most cleanly of folk, but damn when flies are circling its time to clean up a bit. Plus a nice shower feels amazing after weeks of not cleaning up. Coco powder and baking soda make a great cheap dry shampoo.... just saying. Its a shame becuse I find my self looking for choking victim, left over crack, crass, witch hunt patches. Its toattly fucked because I enjoy those bands but from my personal experience folks rocking those patches these days have had little to no respect for me.


----------



## Art101 (Apr 27, 2015)

Well said


----------



## cultofsam (May 15, 2015)

I'm 20 years old and have been on my own for about five years, give or take. I've been all over the world and even if you tell me no, I still say thank you, because a lot of people won't even listen to you. You guys say its kids, but its about learning respect. I've seen ungrateful vagabonds, hobos, tramps, w/e twice my age that are complete cock suckers. My mom is a "yuppie" and she is the nicest person ever, to anyone. She will help anyone that needs it and my dad is a total tramp, and he's the biggest dick. Assholes come from all different ages, sexes, races, religions and stereotypes. They have been around forever, they are just being assholes about different things now.


----------



## Trvshwvng (May 25, 2015)

We all have our place on this mudball. Except homebums. Fuck those guys.

Just kidding. Some people hate 'em but I know this much: They know directions & know where to point you to a feed in times of need. Our personalities don't match, but we get along as much as we need to.

When it comes to you and the rest of the world (and I didn't fully grasp this until recently, hell maybe I still don't) a lack of tolerance for other personalities shows a significant lack in character. It makes you look like an uncultured fuckwad. Those who go out of their way to create conflict between them and another group of people show a dedication to willful ignorance. 

Now I'm not saying go help Doobie Dave push his cart across the street every chance you get, but it doesn't hurt to keep in mind there's a silver lining with almost every interaction. You may not realize it now, but a year from now it might click when you least expect it. I've learned something useful from people that literally looked like they hadn't evolved along with the rest of us.

You really never know.


----------



## Andrea Van Scoyoc (May 31, 2015)

compass said:


> Damn, you're saying so much of what I was trying to say, but I just have trouble communicating normally; damned brain




Bravo, bravo, bravo!!!

I too, have seen far too much of this entitled attitude and it makes me, sick!

The food bank point really hit home, because I rely on food banks for food.

I've seen people say, "this is all shit!" and throw it back at the volunteers. 

So, go hungry. I can promise you...when I'm enjoying eating, your selfishness and inconsideration won't even cross my mind.

I've also seen people want to "trade" with the workers.

"Well, I don't eat peanut butter. Can I get something else?"

No, you miserable, ungrateful piece of shit, you can take what you get and be damned glad to have it!

If I get things I can't use, the first thing I do, is put the word out that I have free food and anyone hungry, is welcome to it.

I've never had a problem "rehoming" food.

This rant should be required reading for all the up-and-coming punks, who think the world owes them.

I can't say, "BRAVO" (yes, yelling it loud!) enough.


----------



## Trvshwvng (May 31, 2015)

Very true. I can understand food allergies though. I've seen first hand someone denied being given something besides what they were allergic to because it would fuck up inventory and scheduling for meals supposedly. I think that's really fucked because that's clearly an exaggeration and anyone who cares about feeding those in a tight spot would show some sympathy.

There was one instance where my wife and I dropped in to Our Daily Bread in Orlando not long ago for a meal and the woman tells me literally "You're 5 minutes late
First come first serve we're out of food." I didn't believe it to begin with and my suspicions were confirmed when I went around the building and looked through the front entrance to see the same lady handing off one of those packaged sushi meals to some guy. Then I noticed this and maybe im crazy: We were the only white people there besides a couple others who obviously had been super early. I've never felt like that before in my life and as a kid in Memphis I was one of two white kids in my entire school. I've never had a notion of racism against me like that. And yeah the guy behind me was an old black dude. Also I stay pretty clean on the road and do my best not to smell like a toilet, so perhaps that made a difference as well. 

Idk I'd never felt so belittled and just really hurt. Especially since this was a Christian organization. Maybe this is a touchy subject, but I was raised in the south for a good part of my childhood and saw bigotry so much that I was disgusted. Due to this I wanted to make sure that I never became one of those ignorant, prejudiced hicks. I could've taken it the wrong way, but once again I've been a minority believe it or not and never did my peers make me feel like something less due to a genetic draw of the cards. I'll stop whining about it now, but to be denied food because of that gave me the worst feelings of being a substandard human.

Anyhow, aside from those two instances I've had pretty good experiences with feeds and banks and those with that entitled attitude, I have absolutely no sympathy for if they go hungry.


----------



## Andrea Van Scoyoc (Jun 1, 2015)

Trvshwvng said:


> Very true. I can understand food allergies though. I've seen first hand someone denied being given something besides what they were allergic to because it would fuck up inventory and scheduling for meals supposedly. I think that's really fucked because that's clearly an exaggeration and anyone who cares about feeding those in a tight spot would show some sympathy.
> 
> There was one instance where my wife and I dropped in to Our Daily Bread in Orlando not long ago for a meal and the woman tells me literally "You're 5 minutes late
> First come first serve we're out of food." I didn't believe it to begin with and my suspicions were confirmed when I went around the building and looked through the front entrance to see the same lady handing off one of those packaged sushi meals to some guy. Then I noticed this and maybe im crazy: We were the only white people there besides a couple others who obviously had been super early. I've never felt like that before in my life and as a kid in Memphis I was one of two white kids in my entire school. I've never had a notion of racism against me like that. And yeah the guy behind me was an old black dude. Also I stay pretty clean on the road and do my best not to smell like a toilet, so perhaps that made a difference as well.
> ...



I can understand food allergies (I have them and my mother has them so badly, she's nearly died, twice) but this instance was just, this guy being picky.

Sad about your experience with being five minutes late and being denied a meal. That's bullshit.

In five minutes, I don't care how many people they had, they could have given you some bread or a roll...something.

Better than turning away two hungry people.

But, I've found, in my many years of studying people, that many (not all, but a few) "volunteer" not to help, but to get brownie points and look good, to others.

"I volunteer at a food bank, feeding the hungry."

"Oh, bless you, you wonderful human being. The world needs more people like you."

Um...no, the world, doesn't.

I had a similar experience at a free clinic. I am in the early stages of dementia and sometimes, I just don't "get" stuff and I was struggling with the paperwork, on the site.

I called, got some nasty bitch on the phone, and politely asked if I could come in and pick up the paperwork and if she could give me better directions because I was a little confused.

You'd have thought I demanded her wallet.

After some nasty exchanges, she said to me, "For someone who needs help, you're certainly ungrateful," (which was code speak for, you're a worthless piece of the unwashed masses and therefore I should be able to treat you like the freeloader you are,) so my response was, "and for someone who claims they want to help people, you're certainly not being very helpful."

Must have struck a nerve. She put me on hold and I hung up.

I guess this is par for the course, but I am compiling a list for my website of places that act like asses, instead of helping.

The place I'm speaking of was first on the list.

Glad to hear that your bad experiences haven't outweighed your good experiences.


----------



## Trvshwvng (Jun 1, 2015)

You're right and I see this type of behavior often. A lot of volunteers are putting in hours because they're getting SOMETHING in exchange for their time. That's not volunteering just because no financial compensation is directly involved. There is a lot to be said about "merciful deeds" and the apparent falsehood in those who peacock their so-called contributions to the charity of religious groups helping those in need.

Wow! Just because you wanted to collect information in person? I suppose she was offended at the rift in communication and took it personally lol. So touchy!

And yeah throw Our Daily Bread in Orlando on that list if you want since their feed is based on favoritism.


----------



## Andrea Van Scoyoc (Jun 1, 2015)

Will do about Our Daily Bread.

How disappointing. I'm from the Orlando area and hoped that in the 21 years I've been gone, things would have improved.

But disappointment aside...if I said I was surprised at their behavior, I'd be lying.

Sigh...


----------



## Trvshwvng (Jun 1, 2015)

I think Orlando has unfortunately gone a little downhill in the past several years. They have some crazy ordinances that make it a bitch for travelers to make moves. Really strict on spanging - they have these blue boxes set up called "free speech zones" in terrible areas of town where you're in the beating sun. These are the only places you're permitted to do any kind of panhandling. It's some kind of sick joke. Crack spanging outside gas stations is nearly impossible because the workers always have their eye out for ya and you'll be lucky to make it more than 5 minutes before getting the boot. Hitching out sucked too, the ramp has nowhere really for ppl to pull off going north on I-4. Plus the locals probably think you're another crazy homebum so that doesn't help. Ended up walking to Ivanhoe where I had spotted a nice ramp on the map and got a ride in 20 mins from an excitable, wine-selling surfer brah.


----------



## Andrea Van Scoyoc (Jun 1, 2015)

Sad...

At least where I am now, isn't bad. There's a lot of wanderers here, vagabonds, gypsies...so if the cops tried too hard to stop all the panhandlers, etc, they'd be doing nothing but.

I do my part to help (I'm currently helping a homeless lady with a cat) and offer a place for free spirits to catch a rest under a huge cedar tree in my front yard.

For the sake of the neighbors (to avoid hassle) I have set the area up as a free, public meditation garden. That way, people can rest for a while and if anyone says anything, they can say they're meditating in the public garden.

I haven't ever come out to anyone sleeping out there, yet, but figure one day I might.

I also feed people and provide free soap, etc for those in need.

Anyway...I digress...hasseling the homeless here, has become taboo. As long as you're not cooking meth or doing something dangerous (there was a beautiful forest down the street from me that was a homeless camp...until it became a drug area, a meth lab that exploded and the woods burned down. Now it's on the cop's radar and they routinely patrol) many places here, will let you catch your breath.

The Circle K where the lady I'm helping stays even let's her use their phone when she needs because she has no cell phone and no money for a pay phone.

Sadly...the problem here, are other homeless, who rob and attack others.

I wish people would live and let live. No robbing, no beating each other up...makes me so sad, because the misfit vagabond world is big enough for us all.


----------



## Trvshwvng (Jun 1, 2015)

Which brings us back to the original topic so we don't get reprimanded for an impromptu thread hijacking hahaha. It's still beyond me why some travelers feel the need to do that as well. We all get in a bind sometimes who doesn't? In a world where people are usually ready to give us everything we need I can't get why some feel the impulse to take. Especially from those in a similar position.


----------



## Primitive (Jul 10, 2015)

The system is awesome, it gives you stuff. Never hate the rich/yuppies. Gentrification isnt the reason cities go to shit, its ungreatful dirty kids. Oh yeah and yuppies are awesome, up the system!!!


----------



## Primitive (Jul 10, 2015)

Here's what we should do to all those ungreatful little dirty kids with their dweeby anarchist beliefs, and their NERDY anarchist books. Tryin to tell me the systems bad, well i dont need no book, cause i know the system GIVES us STUFF! Yeah! Little shitstains who cant appreciate our great system and the yuppies it manufactures... ungreatful little twerps! 'Murica!


----------



## 4t7 (Jul 11, 2015)

Primitive said:


> The system is awesome, it gives you stuff. Never hate the rich/yuppies. Gentrification isnt the reason cities go to shit, its ungreatful dirty kids. Oh yeah and yuppies are awesome, up the system!!!



/sarcasm?


----------



## Primitive (Jul 11, 2015)

Of course  i hate how everyone says kids are the ones who blow up cities and are the reason for these cities making fucked up laws, getting treated poorly etc. Thats only the case for small towns. Gentrification is the reason. Look a little deeper... for example san fransisco has been saying theres an increase of complaints with panhandling/homelessness. But there hasnt been any increase with panhandling. sf has always been that way. Whats on the rise are tourists, google yuppies, gentrification. Which is where the prodding for new laws and crackdowns come in. Doesnt matter what you do, they dont want to see thr likes of people like us in their cities period. Like one caller i heard say on this talk radio show whos from sf "i know it sounds classist and it is, but i hate to see homeless people enjoy the park by my house. What bugs me is i worked hard to live here to enjoy these things, and i hate that they can enjoy the same things as me." Now if he went and voiced his opinion at city hall that reason wouldnt fly, so he would just find one reason or another even if hes lying, doesnt matter what youre doing. They hate your fucking existence. So "dont hate yuppies, and you ungreatful dirty kids ar the reason these cities get blown up" actually its the influx of yuppies and the displacing of lower class residents who once lived in the town. I was born and raised in san jose, ive seen gentrification at its worst before my eyes. And its not just street kids all these new laws target, its whoever else the yuppies hate too, which are usually blacks and mexicans.


----------



## Primitive (Jul 11, 2015)

And what i mean by "blown up" is like rise in anti-homeless laws, and enforcement, police crackdowns, etc. The term i should have used is "gone to shit".


----------



## 4t7 (Jul 12, 2015)

Primitive said:


> Of course [emoji14] i hate how everyone says kids are the ones who blow up cities and are the reason for these cities making fucked up laws, getting treated poorly etc. Thats only the case for small towns. Gentrification is the reason. Look a little deeper... for example san fransisco has been saying theres an increase of complaints with panhandling/homelessness. But there hasnt been any increase with panhandling. sf has always been that way. Whats on the rise are tourists, google yuppies, gentrification. Which is where the prodding for new laws and crackdowns come in. Doesnt matter what you do, they dont want to see thr likes of people like us in their cities period. Like one caller i heard say on this talk radio show whos from sf "i know it sounds classist and it is, but i hate to see homeless people enjoy the park by my house. What bugs me is i worked hard to live here to enjoy these things, and i hate that they can enjoy the same things as me." Now if he went and voiced his opinion at city hall that reason wouldnt fly, so he would just find one reason or another even if hes lying, doesnt matter what youre doing. They hate your fucking existence. So "dont hate yuppies, and you ungreatful dirty kids ar the reason these cities get blown up" actually its the influx of yuppies and the displacing of lower class residents who once lived in the town. I was born and raised in san jose, ive seen gentrification at its worst before my eyes. And its not just street kids all these new laws target, its whoever else the yuppies hate too, which are usually blacks and mexicans.



wordsofthemotherfuckinwise


----------



## Mankini (Jul 30, 2015)

Dispense aggression where aggression is due. If youre gonna engage in any sort of antisocial acting out, focus the rage at such epicenters as deserve it: Malibu. Topanga. B-Hills. Bel Air. Wall Street. Strike at the Schwerpunkt of the Bourgeois; extend mercy where it is called for. When amongst the proletariat and the helpless, give generously and behave civilly. Invade the enclaves of the elite and behave however you'd like. The power structure of the Bourgeois is based on artifice and illusion: their money is an imaginary construct composed of binary data flowing from bank to bank. Their political authority is smoke and mirrors, as well: they promote an image of an all-seeing, all-knowing surveillance state...But like David Copperfield, they wave bread and circuses with one hand while the other is committing the concrete acts.


----------



## Deleted member 13433 (Jul 30, 2015)

Good Post, Good Thread, and lots of Good Insight.
Hell, I might have even had a comment here from my old deleted profile here as I saw a friends comment way up front....
Only thing I'm adding is this - among other reasons - is precisely why within 10 to 15 years I'm done.
I'm heading as far north as possible, to get away from so called civilization because for me there's nothing civil about it anymore.
I don't even care if I only last a few months or weeks or even days once I find where I need to be, as I will be well advanced in age by then - the important thing for me is that in the end, I lived my life on my terms, disrespected no one intentionally, and did the best I could while I could to make things better all around for everybody I came in contact with even if it did not seem apparent at the time.


----------



## troublefunk (Aug 5, 2015)

WOW! The o.p. say's everything that pisses me off but i'm not eloquent enough to put into word's. 
Ravie = legend!
I posted recently about some cities in the U.K. fining homeless people and i was outraged BUT from speaking to a few day centres and charities that deal with homeless people they feel that certain aspects of the proposal could help.It certainly is not as black and white as my local paper reported it.

Day centres have a term 'the hobby homeless' - people who dress bummy,sit in a doorway and ask for change for a few hour's and go home,thing is i've found that the real homeless are now kicking the ass of these 'hobby homeless' in my city.I know many homeless folk's here and all they(most of em) want is to get back into a steady job and a home,sadly this shit is real to them so kicking ass of the hobby homeless seem's like fair game.Not saying that it's right but i've never been in their shoe's and felt desperate and pissed off.

Any way Ravie you are SPOT ON!!


----------



## roughdraft (Oct 20, 2015)

something about alcohol for real


----------



## SeymourSparechange (Jun 9, 2019)

Primitive said:


> Of course  i hate how everyone says kids are the ones who blow up cities and are the reason for these cities making fucked up laws, getting treated poorly etc. Thats only the case for small towns. Gentrification is the reason. Look a little deeper... for example san fransisco has been saying theres an increase of complaints with panhandling/homelessness. But there hasnt been any increase with panhandling. sf has always been that way. Whats on the rise are tourists, google yuppies, gentrification. Which is where the prodding for new laws and crackdowns come in. Doesnt matter what you do, they dont want to see thr likes of people like us in their cities period. Like one caller i heard say on this talk radio show whos from sf "i know it sounds classist and it is, but i hate to see homeless people enjoy the park by my house. What bugs me is i worked hard to live here to enjoy these things, and i hate that they can enjoy the same things as me." Now if he went and voiced his opinion at city hall that reason wouldnt fly, so he would just find one reason or another even if hes lying, doesnt matter what youre doing. They hate your fucking existence. So "dont hate yuppies, and you ungreatful dirty kids ar the reason these cities get blown up" actually its the influx of yuppies and the displacing of lower class residents who once lived in the town. I was born and raised in san jose, ive seen gentrification at its worst before my eyes. And its not just street kids all these new laws target, its whoever else the yuppies hate too, which are usually blacks and mexicans.




Any parts of NoCal that aren't as bad?


----------

